# Aiuto per clonare intero sistema su nuovo HD

## tano70

Scusate so che questo argomento e' stato trattato piu volte ma pur avendo letto, la confusione dei vari motodi e procedure regna sovrana, In pratica vorrei clonare l'intero contenuto del mio sistema (un triplo sistema con windows, slackware e gentoo) su un nuovo hard disk che ho comprato. Vorrei ritrovarmi esattamente tutto come adesso, e farlo nel modo piu corretto, sicuro e semplice. Essendo molti di quei post molto antichi, non ho capito quale ad oggi sia il metodo migliore e piu corretto per farlo. Con questo post vorrei insomma arrivare a dare spunti, a tanti come me, che vogliono clonarsi l'intero sistema su altro HD o che comunque per sicurezza vogliono preservare semplicemente il loro sistema in previsione di eventi che potrebbero in futuro danneggiarlo. Come procedere? devo prima formattare il nuovo hard disk, creando le medesime partizioni che sto usando attualmente nel disco che vorrei clonare? tipo creare sda1 come boot, sda2 per formattarlo in fat per ospitare win...sda3 in formato ext4 ecc ecc? oppure basta semplicemente dare un comando che mi copia l;intero contenuto del mio hard disk direttamente nel nuovo, senza che io preventivamente creo le partizioni? poi come avviare questa copia? entrando in live usando una chiavetta usb (ad esempio con ubuntu ed agire da finestra terminale dopo avere montato le partizioni interessate)? oppure si fa direttamente dal mio sistema che voglio clonare, in caldo? 

Come vedete la confusione e' totale, quindi vi chiedo di darmi una esauriente how to su come procedere. Grazie

----------

## sabayonino

la soluzione ideale potrebbe essere :

http://clonezilla.it/

http://clonezilla.org/

è semplice.

----------

## tano70

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> la soluzione ideale potrebbe essere :
> 
> http://clonezilla.it/
> 
> http://clonezilla.org/
> ...

 

si ma se io voglio allargare allo stesso tempo la root di gentoo che qui nel portatile e' troppo piccola (11 giga) in una root del nuovo hard disk di ad esempio 50 giga come dovrei procedere? con clonezilla ci sarebbero queste opzioni per copiare singole partizioni in partizioni create nel nuovo hard disk? mi spiego meglio, nel sistema attuale ho questa situazione:

http://pastebin.com/jpYJxVkS

Se volessi copiarmi solo sda5 ed sda6 che sarebbero root e home di slacware e sda7 ed sda8 che sarebbero quelli di Gentoo, sul nuovo hard disk, come posso procedere? e creare per entrambi un unica partizione swap di 9 giga? io vorrei fare una cosa di questo tipo, se usassi il comando cp -r -p /* /destinazione_nuovo_HD mi copierebbe root e home in unica partizione e non risolverei nulla, io voglio tenere sempre separate la root e la home. Mi dici come fare una cosa di questo tipo per favore?

----------

## pierino_89

 *tano70 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si ma se io voglio allargare allo stesso tempo la root di gentoo che qui nel portatile e' troppo piccola (11 giga) in una root del nuovo hard disk di ad esempio 50 giga come dovrei procedere? con clonezilla ci sarebbero queste opzioni per copiare singole partizioni in partizioni create nel nuovo hard disk?

 

Puoi aggiustarle in secondo momento con gparted, oppure clonare partizione per partizione, ma in tal caso ti tocca reinstallare il bootloader alla fine.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Se volessi copiarmi solo sda5 ed sda6 che sarebbero root e home di slacware e sda7 ed sda8 che sarebbero quelli di Gentoo, sul nuovo hard disk, come posso procedere?
> 
> 

 

Cloni selettivamente sda5 e sda6.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> e creare per entrambi un unica partizione swap di 9 giga?
> 
> 

 

La fai con gparted e poi la inserisci nel fstab di tutti i sistemi che la devono usare.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> io vorrei fare una cosa di questo tipo, se usassi il comando cp -r -p /* /destinazione_nuovo_HD mi copierebbe root e home in unica partizione e non risolverei nulla, io voglio tenere sempre separate la root e la home. Mi dici come fare una cosa di questo tipo per favore?

 

Prima di tutto, che senso ha separare la home se tanto ne hai una diversa per ogni sistema?

Secondo, se copi con cp -rp fai un disastro perché non preserva i link. Dovresti usare direttamente -a.

Terzo, non si copia un sistema on-line. C'è un sacco di roba montata che non devi copiare (/proc, /sys), un sacco di roba che non vale la pena copiare (/tmp, /var/tmp) e roba che non puoi copiare a sistema acceso, o perlomeno non è consigliabile farlo (/dev). Quindi spegni il pc, infili una live di qualsiasi tipo, monti la partizione di partenza e destinazione e copi.

Ovviamente, se vuoi dividere su diverse partizioni copi selettivamente le cartelle sulle varie partizioni, lasci una cartella vuota (che faccia da mountpoint) sul disco che dovrà essere root ed aggiorni il fstab conseguentemente.

----------

## sabayonino

quoto piero   :Wink: 

dai una occhiata ad un quesito esposto poco tempo fa ... se puo esserti utilie : fsarchiver potrebbe fare al caso tuo

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7385584.html#7385584

ciuz

----------

## ago

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## djinnZ

per gentoo c'è anche questa alternativa nel caso vuoi riconfigurare qualcosa.

Trattandosi di gentoo e slackware puoi permetterti di utilizzare la stessa swap (fosse qualcosa di più pasticciato, stile RH, evita) ma ricorda che la swap per il suspend to disk (che ti consiglio alla fine) deve essere indipendente se non vuoi guai.

Sarebbe il caso che prima partizioni e copi windozz lasciando giusto lo spazio per la partizione di boot condivisa, quello è problematico, poi ti crei e formatti le partizioni per gentoo e slackware e procedi di cp o rsync da una sysrescue o qualcosa del genere. Se non ricordo male anche slackware per policy non usa hardlinking.

Se hai problemi con le partizioni estese puoi anche pensare di usare le slice bsd ed avere qualcosa del genere 

```
sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 > sda4

 sda4: <bsd: sda9 sda10 sda11 sda12 >
```

----------

## bi-andrea

io una volta ho inserito un secondo HD, montanto e da live ho clonato sul disco rigido secondario tutto quello del primo, estratto e montato su un'altro pc e ha funzionato alla grande.

per me adesso l'esigenza sarebbe con due pc avviate con le live montare i rispettivi dischi rigidi e tramite il cavo lan usando 

```
 scp /root/gentoo/* root@192.168.1.2:/gentoo
```

o con ssh ma comunque tramite le live.

ci sto provando ma mi rifiuta la connessione, come posso fare?

----------

## sabayonino

 *bi-andrea wrote:*   

> io una volta ho inserito un secondo HD, montanto e da live ho clonato sul disco rigido secondario tutto quello del primo, estratto e montato su un'altro pc e ha funzionato alla grande.
> 
> per me adesso l'esigenza sarebbe con due pc avviate con le live montare i rispettivi dischi rigidi e tramite il cavo lan usando 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

avviando il demone sshd da entrambe le parti ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bi-andrea

sì, ho già fatto ma non basta

con 

```
rc-update -v show
```

mi da

```
alsasound |                              

             bootmisc | boot                         

          consolefont |                              

           consolekit |                              

          crypto-loop |                              

                cupsd |                              

                 dbus |      default                 

                devfs |                       sysinit

        device-mapper |                              

               dhcpcd |                              

                dhcpd |                              

             dhcrelay |                              

            dhcrelay6 |                              

              dmcrypt |                              

                dmesg |                       sysinit

             dmeventd |                              

           fbcondecor |                              

                 fsck | boot                         

                  gpm |                              

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

                  lvm |                              

       lvm-monitoring |                              

              metalog |                              

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

             net.eth0 |                              

               net.lo | boot                         

             netmount |      default                 

                 nscd |                              

           nullmailer |                              

              numlock |                              

           nvidia-smi |                              

              pciparm |                              

               procfs | boot                         

            pydoc-2.5 |                              

            pydoc-2.6 |                              

            pydoc-2.7 |                              

            pydoc-3.1 |                              

            pydoc-3.2 |                              

                 root | boot                         

               rsyncd |      default                 

            savecache |              shutdown        

                 sshd |      default                 

                 swap | boot                         

            swapfiles | boot                         

              swclock |                              

               sysctl | boot                         

                sysfs |                       sysinit

         termencoding | boot                         

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

           udev-mount |                       sysinit

              urandom | boot                         

                  xdm |      default                 

            xdm-setup |
```

penso che ci vogliono altri demoni da lanciare oltre a sshd e dhcpd o dhcpcd...

----------

## bi-andrea

ho trovato quest'indirizzo

http://voices.yahoo.com/installing-gentoo-via-ssh-2712151.html

sembra che devo impostare le chiavi di riconoscimento

----------

